# How to correct this?



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

hi, i'm so tired of this and i'm quite desperate...How can i correct this sh*it?

Thanks


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

Eat some food!


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2015)

no, his boobs are uneven


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

Be serious guys, this is a bad or normal asimmetry?


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

Uneven boobs?  I'm not seeing it.


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

Under developed pec?  Is that what I'm looking at?


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

DF said:


> Under developed pec?  Is that what I'm looking at?



Man i played tennis for many years and this is The consequence.


----------



## Magical (Jul 23, 2015)

Dont even worry about that shit. Start a little bulk and get in the gym


----------



## DF (Jul 23, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> Man i played tennis for many years and this is The consequence.



As long as it's not from nerve damage you'll be fine.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

I know it's not gonna kill me but i want to correct IT..


----------



## snake (Jul 23, 2015)

Shaker,

I'm not really picking up on anything. You do have a slight bow in your abs so could it be the way you are standing? Any chance on a better pic with your arms down?

I think Magical has the answer. You'll always have a dominate side but some long term barbell work will even things up for you, plus the mass will help. 1/2" on a 18" arm is almost undetectable; on a 12" arm it will stand out. Get it?


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't think The problem is in The abs cause probably in The photo i have amore innatural position. But The asimmetry is evident Also with my hands down.. You got IT 

What are u saying about The mass?


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

I don't care if they Are minuscule. I care that they're so much different!


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 23, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> I don't care if they Are minuscule. I care that they're so much different!



Its normal to have uneven pecks. Do some flies or bench press to stimulate some growth.  That should even them up a bit. I honestly don't see a difference.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

If i stimilate both of them this difference doesn't remain The same?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 23, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> If i stimilate both of them this difference doesn't remain The same?



One may always be slightly different but it should even them up a bit. I just checked and mine are off a little too like I said its normal and in both men and woman too. Do some flies and some bench. They aren't that much different try not to worry so much about it.


----------



## stonetag (Jul 23, 2015)

So you're a right handed tennis player, obviously the right side of the body getting the lion share of the work. If you care so much use single arm movements in the gym shifting the lions share of the work to the left, it will catch up.


----------



## jennerrator (Jul 23, 2015)

why am I the only one that can see it? I just don't know how to fix it...


----------



## Luscious Lei (Jul 23, 2015)

Playing tennis left handed for a couple of years or so should fix the issue.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

Magical said:


> Dont even worry about that shit. Start a little bulk and get in the gym



Can i find here a guide for bulking up?


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 23, 2015)

Eat some tube steak daily and you will bulk up. Send pink a pm if you need technique advice.


----------



## Magical (Jul 23, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> Can i find here a guide for bulking up?



You can start with this https://www.ugbodybuilding.com/threads/16669-So-you-wanna-be-hyuge?highlight=Hyuge


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

Ok but there u talked about protein gainers, fish oil etc.
I don't think i wanna bulk up so desperatly. Now i'm 6,1" and 152lb. I wanna become 170lb in like two years. Can i bulk up only with clean food and without supplements?


----------



## wabbitt (Jul 23, 2015)

Pec implants?


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Jul 23, 2015)

is this thread serious? I don't see anything wrong except your skinny? put some mass on brother you will like the way you look much better. If this is the best pic to show off what ever is your upset about (I am assuming uneven boobs as jenner said ) then you have nothing to worry about your nit picking you can barley tell I cant even tell , I would be more concerned about a strong wind blowing me away if I were you


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

snake said:


> Shaker,
> 
> I'm not really picking up on anything. You do have a slight bow in your abs so could it be the way you are standing? Any chance on a better pic with your arms down?
> 
> I think Magical has the answer. You'll always have a dominate side but some long term barbell work will even things up for you, plus the mass will help. 1/2" on a 18" arm is almost undetectable; on a 12" arm it will stand out. Get it?


That's all.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jul 23, 2015)

This guy is def RyanHarvey before the bulk...


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 23, 2015)

Is it very bad?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 24, 2015)

I can't see the pic, but since you played tennis I think it's the same problem I have- a winged scapula. Do your shoulder blades stick out when pushing against a wall? Specifically the arm you swing with. Just going off what I think, I can't see the pic so. The way I tested for mine was I propped a camera and aimed it at my back and pushed the wall with both hands gently. It's common among athletes who throw a lot.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 24, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> I can't see the pic, but since you played tennis I think it's the same problem I have- a winged scapula. Do your shoulder blades stick out when pushing against a wall? Specifically the arm you swing with. Just going off what I think, I can't see the pic so. The way I tested for mine was I propped a camera and aimed it at my back and pushed the wall with both hands gently. It's common among athletes who throw a lot.



Why you can't see the pic? 
I have a shoulder that is higher than the other one. Also one scapula is higher than the other. This is what are u talking about?


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 25, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> That's all.



Ok sir now I can see it. It's not going to happen over night but you can even it up a bit like snake said. The best thing you can do is get back on the court and play right handed until they start to look even. It's actually not that hard to transition from left to right in the game of tennis. You will be lame at first but it will coordinate if you can manage to humble your game.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 27, 2015)

I don't think it's a good idea...why i should play tennis again?
There will be another solution, isn't it?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 27, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> I don't think it's a good idea...why i should play tennis again?
> There will be another solution, isn't it?



Playing tennis with the other hand will just result in messing up the other shoulder. You need to strengthen the muscles behind the shoulder (delt, trap) and serratus anterior.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 27, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> Playing tennis with the other hand will just result in messing up the other shoulder. You need to strengthen the muscles behind the shoulder (delt, trap) and serratus anterior.



Thank you. Anything that I can do at home or i need to go to the gym?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 27, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> Thank you. Anything that I can do at home or i need to go to the gym?



I only just discovered this stuff myself, but push up plus seems to be the big one. You should also stretch your pecs by putting one arm on a corner and turning a little. Lateral raises, and dumbbell rows. There's more stuff you can do but this is what I've found to be most recommended.


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 27, 2015)

Normal pushups?


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 27, 2015)

TheShakermaker said:


> Normal pushups?



No. It's hard to explain by typing but once you see it it's easy to do. It's actually in the first video I linked (or second)

I recommend watching these:
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_wdYkL3PB6A
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=hzqYJH461ks

These helped me most for understanding the issue and how to fix it. So did MrRippedzilla on this site. He pointed out I had too many push movements and not a lot of pulls I.e. Too much chest not enough back


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 27, 2015)

ItBurnsToPee said:


> No. Look up "push up plus." It's hard to explain by typing but once you see it it's easy to do.
> 
> I recommend watching these:
> https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=_wdYkL3PB6A
> ...



Thank you so much


----------



## Itburnstopee (Jul 28, 2015)

Hard to tell. Looks like there may be some scoliosis though. Don't take Internet diagnosis as 100% though, ask a doc


----------



## TheShakermaker (Jul 28, 2015)

Thank you. You were very helpful


----------

